
LSD: The Geek's Wonder Drug? - dominotw
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/2006/01/70015?currentPage=all
======
bonemachine
The Geek's wonder drug is Hacking itself.

The chemical alternatives are all depressingly poor substitutes.

~~~
noveltysystems
^ from someone who's never tried it...

~~~
bonemachine
How would you know?

